# Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel



## Mekkofresh (30. Dezember 2005)

*Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

Hi da es ja schon viele gibt die Gothic 2+die Nacht des Rabens durch gespielt haben würde es mich mal interessieren welches Level ihr am Ende mit welchem Charakter (Paladin, Drachenjäger oder Magier) wart. Natürlich ohne cheaten.
mfg mekkofresh


----------



## Gajeza (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*



			
				Mekkofresh am 30.12.2005 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi da es ja schon viele gibt die Gothic 2+die Nacht des Rabens durch gespielt haben würde es mich mal interessieren welches Level ihr am Ende mit welchem Charakter (Paladin, Drachenjäger oder Magier) wart. Natürlich ohne cheaten.
> mfg mekkofresh



Also ich glaube dass ich am Ende Level 34 war aber ich bin mir da grad nich sicher


----------



## Gajeza (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*



			
				Gajeza am 31.12.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Mekkofresh am 30.12.2005 19:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beschäftigst du dich grad mit der Frage, ob du es spielen wirst(das Add-On)?


----------



## IcedRick (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

Paladin Level 44 war's bei mir am Schluss
'n Freund von mir hatte 46 viel mehr ist afaik nicht möglich


----------



## gamer-no1 (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

ich hatte als Paladin auch ca. Level 45.
Ich hab alle Nebenquests getötet, in jedem Kapitel massiv gelevelt, also alle Orks im Minental gekillt und so gut wie alle Monter in Khorinis getötet.
Viel mehr geht wirklich nicht.


----------



## SIr-Simon (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

Ich mit meinem Magier habe ich Stufe 48 geschaft.
Ich habe mindestens jedes Monster getötet und jede Quest erfüllt.


----------



## Power-1988 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

Ich hatte mit meinem Drachenjäger lvl 48


----------



## HanFred (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*



			
				SIr-Simon am 01.01.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mit meinem Magier habe ich Stufe 48 geschaft.
> Ich habe mindestens jedes Monster getötet und jede Quest erfüllt.


dann hatte ich das auch. mindestens. denn vor der abreise hab ich noch die meisten NPCs gekillt (beim zweiten durchspielen), um auch noch an das letzte fitzelchen exp zu kommen. *g*
leider habe ich die genaue stufe vergessen.


----------



## Gajeza (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*



			
				HanFred am 02.01.2006 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SIr-Simon am 01.01.2006 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit meinen 34 war auch nur die Stufe nach dem Add-On gemeint. Ich hab nämlich schon vorher etliche Male Gothic durch gehabt und dann nur noch DNdR gespielt.


----------



## Mekkofresh (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

Also mein höchstes war ein lvl52 Drachenjäger, hab jedes Monster das man ich töten konnte bevor ich in nen neuen Akt ging getötet und alle Orks um die Burg im Minental gekillt. Bevor ich auf die Insel bin hab ich noch die ganzen Städte ausgerottet also die Dorfbewohner, Paladine usw. da steigt man nochmal so 2 Level, allerdings geht Vatras dann nicht mehr mit einem mit da man "sinnlos Gemordet hat"


----------



## Tiger39 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

Ich war Level 43 fast 44 weil der Endgegner nicht wirklich Erfahrung bringt.


----------



## Exe-Cuter (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Gothic 2 NdR- höchstes Charakterlevel*

ich hatte (glaub ich mich zu errinnern ) 54 der grund ich habs auf allen drei partein durch gespielt(erfahrung im spiel ich hab natürlich immer bei null angefangen) und die meisten monster vor jedem neuem kapitel gekillt und immer schön abkassiert (naje und alle(fast..) quest`s gelöhst 
(mit Nacht des Raben


----------

